# Burstner Grill/Oven



## Rabbs (May 31, 2009)

Hi all - I recently (last week) bought a Burstner T680. There is a grill fitted which doesn't stay lit (press the knob and light - keep pressed for as long as you like, as soon as you release the knob it goes out).

Does anyone know any good places to get a replacement - preferably a gas oven/grill rather than a plain oven. Are these standard sizes across different MHs or do I need to go back to Burstner?


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi 
If you only bought it last week take it back for the seller to fix :evil: 
ref oven/grill replacement the best option is to see what other burstners have fitted as standard without doing to much chopping and changing.

It will probably be a "smev" make which are rubbish in my opinion, better to get a cramer oven grill as fitted std in Dethleffs although larger in size.

If you are going to fit it yourself thats no problem as we did that , just be aware of the concequences if fitted badly DEATH :roll: 

tramp


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Rabbs said:


> Hi all - I recently (last week) bought a Burstner T680. There is a grill fitted which doesn't stay lit (press the knob and light - keep pressed for as long as you like, as soon as you release the knob it goes out).
> 
> Does anyone know any good places to get a replacement - preferably a gas oven/grill rather than a plain oven. Are these standard sizes across different MHs or do I need to go back to Burstner?


Rabbs

Unlikely to be Burstner, Smev or Cramer possibly
It is a possibility that the thermocouple might have been bent out of the flame during cleaning, get a gas engineer to check it, most caravan/mhome dealers should be able to assist

Chris


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Rabbs

My Burstner has a Smev oven and it does take a long time to get going. I would say that you have to depress the knob for about four times longer than the ones on the hob.

Because of this and the inconvenient siting high up above the fridge, I don't use it that much, just for making toast occasionally. 

Writing that has just prompted the thought, my Smev has separate burners for the grill and oven functions, if yours is the same, do they both have the same problem?

Cheers

Sandy


----------



## Rabbs (May 31, 2009)

Thanks all

Hi Sandy

We seem to only have a Grill - it does have the knob for the Oven function (and the instructions mention the oven) but only has a single burner on top, so I'm guessing that the oven isn't fitted. 

She wants an oven and grill rather than just the grill - Sandy - does the Smev Oven work OK - have you used it?

Cheers

Rabbs


----------



## TishF650 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Rabbs,

We've a T700 which has a Smev grill and oven. Both are controlled from the same knob. 

It took us so long to find the burner points for the oven that it nearly cost my wife her hair. Lesson 1 never put head in gas oven when trying to light with a match!

The burners were right at the back bottom centre, yours might well be the same. 

We've actually found the oven to be pretty good, but as we're both quite short it's not ideal being sited so high up so we don't use it that often.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

For what it's worth, I have a smev oven/grill in my arto. It has a single control knob - left for grill, right for oven. 

Whilst it takes some time for either to light and stay lit, I have had no other problems with them, and use them on a daily basis when away.

The grill will go out if the door is closed, but it's designed to do that - it draws its combustion air from the room. The oven draws air from outside (vent/exhaust cowl same as truma 6002).

I have never adjusted the thermocouples, just hold the knob down until it glows - usually about 15 seconds.

HTH

David


----------



## Rabbs (May 31, 2009)

Thanks TishF650, just checked and found the burner point at the back bottom- you were right! Oven works perfectly - just need someone to look at the grill, I think it may be the control knob.. But I'm no gas oven engineer 

Thanks all for the replies - getting there now

Will be cooking on gas soon 8)


----------

